# URGENT HELP! MY PIRANHAS DYING!!



## ZED (May 1, 2004)

Help, he seems completly lifeless, powerless, keeps on lying on its side?!

What can I do?!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

check water parameters? youre being pretty vague.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

hyphen said:


> check water parameters? youre being pretty vague.
> [snapback]932660[/snapback]​


I agree...If you want us to help you, you need to supply a bit more information for us to try and diagnose what the problem is.

As said above, have you done the basics and checked your water parameters?


----------



## ZED (May 1, 2004)

ammonia rate of 6-7ppm

I bought ammo chips, and used some, he also has like a white skin condition underneath iots belly, it seemed like it was scratching this yesterday.

Ive changed the water again also


----------



## ZED (May 1, 2004)

ph is 7

nitrite
0.1mg


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

try a 50% water change to get rid of that ammonia
salt doesn't hurt to throw in either to reduce stress


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

You put the fish in before your tank was cycled. Add Bio-Spira.


----------



## ZED (May 1, 2004)

Thanks fellas, ive already changed the water and added bio spira

Hes now lying fully on his side


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, better luck next time. Sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## ZED (May 1, 2004)

I havent given up yet, ive covered the tank to try and calm him down a little too


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

what are your water parameters? how long have you had them, did you cycle your tank, are you doing real water changes, what are you feeding them?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

The only thing that I can suggest you do is keep the water quality impeccable. Add a tiny bit of salt to reduce stress and make sure the temperature is adequate.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

good luck man, im prayin for your P

this bong toke is for him man


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

dude if u just got him today dont worry they do that playing dead stuff especially if they had a hard time shipping!!


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

and if he aint new id do a water test to see wuts wrong and go buy wutever is necassary (ammo-lock,Nitrate remover) but do it quickly man ive had both problems so i know how it is... if hes new chill but still do a test


----------



## ZED (May 1, 2004)

Hi guys, ive had him for about 8 years now give or take a few, he was a couple of years old when I got him.

I tested ammonia rate and its still the same as yesterday.

im doing another 50% change right now.

His eye on the side hes been lying on is really cloudly

Every so often he gets a surge of energy and tries to swim around the tank, then lies down again


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Bacteria, parasite, and Injury.


----------



## ZED (May 1, 2004)

Well hes still the same.

Do you think that its a good idea to take the piranha out of the tank, and give he tank a extremly good clean, then put him back in?


----------



## ZED (May 1, 2004)

i have now finally got the water in perfect condition i tested it myself and got the pet shop to do it and they said its fine. i am using melaflex now and the RBP is still alive but very bloated and still on its side any ideas why it is bloated??


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

he's just old and dying bro...time to let him go..uthenize him so he doesn't suffer anymore...you gotta do it..he's not gonna make it..his time has passed


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Piranhas can live a long time, given the right conditions.


----------



## ZED (May 1, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> he's just old and dying bro...time to let him go..uthenize him so he doesn't suffer anymore...you gotta do it..he's not gonna make it..his time has passed
> [snapback]939986[/snapback]​


Do you really think hes dieing? he seems more active but just bloated he moves around a bit now then goes back on his side. you say uthenize him so he doesn't suffer but hes still fighting i gotta him a chance to live. Why is he bloated doese anybody know??


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Maybe he is bloated from Mala-Fix. Since he's getting more active, he's getting better.
btw-how long have you had him?


----------



## ZED (May 1, 2004)

he started to get bloated before the melaflex went in. i am gonna do another water change tomorrow. I have had him for 8 years or so.... he looks very bloated almost like a baloon. i'm gonna go down the aquarium tomorrow and get some advice as the dude there is very helpful and knows about P's.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

8 years!!!!!!


----------



## ZED (May 1, 2004)

what do you mean? yes 8 years! i have been told they can live 10-12yrs maybe more being looked after properly.


----------



## cracky (Mar 2, 2005)

8 year's a long time dude,, u must luv him a lot . he is gonna live for your sake dude


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Hope for the best, Hopfully the little guy wont die


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

good luck to him and you hope he pulls through


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I never owned a pet for that long. I hope he makes it cause that's like losing someone in your family. Keep us posted, I hope more members can help you....


----------



## ZED (May 1, 2004)

He died about two hours ago i burried him in my back yard in a ceiled tin and put the skull that was in his tank like a grave stone to mark the spot. You know until now he had no problems health wise i mean he was perefect for all of the 8 years i had him i have seen all the problems some piranhas get by looking through the posts on this site but mine was perfect. He was about 10yrs old because i bought him off a guy who had him for 2 yrs.







old friend.

I saw 3 baby RBP's at the aqua shop were i got the medecines from i am thinking of buying them or maybe just one but i'm not sure...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sorry


----------



## Haus (Sep 29, 2004)

sorry to hear about your loss, ive had mine for 7 years so far, its going to be shitty when his time comes


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry about your loss dude


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

That does suck. Goodluck with the new P if your going to get one.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry to hear your loss man. But as one wise person told me once..."as you loose fish and as deaths occur... it'll either make you (a better hobbyist) or break you away to show its not the hobby for you".


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

I think it's cool you marked the spot. Get some young ones and tell them about Grandpa often. Sorry for the loss.


----------

